# can anyone name this tree?



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Northern catalpa. My favorite. Lots around me in full bloom right now. The get tall. Also called cigar tree.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Princess tree. Paulownia


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, Paulownia. An excellent bee tree and great honey too.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

max2 said:


> Yes, Paulownia. An excellent bee tree and great honey too.




If by Princess tree Paulowina you two mean Norther Catalpa, then I agree with you.  This is a Paulowina 












This is a northern Catalpa


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

They get big too, this bee tree is a Northern Catalpa hopefully this works [video]https://www.facebook.com/harley.craig.79/videos/1224569314220932/[/video]


----------



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

twgun1 said:


> Northern catalpa. My favorite. Lots around me in full bloom right now. The get tall. Also called cigar tree.


100% correct. They are getting towards the middle to end their bloom here. Which is very nice since most of the main flows are tapering off.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Very cool, there are a few near my house and I kept driving by wondering what they were since the bee's were all over it. Well that and the lindens, there are a few more trees just about to bloom or that are blooming that I will try to get pics of, i am trying to keep track of whats in bloom so I can follow the flow better.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Harley the purple flowered tree you posted is not a Royal Paulownia aka Princess or Empress tree. It did come up on a Google search for Princess tree but it is not a Paulownia.

A Paulownia and a Catalpa look similar but I think you are correct in that it's a Catalpa tree. We have lots of both and the bark is different. The leaves are almost the same but the Catalpa leaves are smaller. They are very easy to tell apart in person


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

My guess is this is a Catalpa speciosa or Northern Catalpa, as oppossed to Catalpa bignonioides or Southern Catalpa. Since Brad Bee is in Al he may see both species in his area but Harley who is in Illinois will probably only sees Catalpa speciosa. Paulowina does have larger leaves and some pink/purple in the flower.

This discussion used to drive me nuts as a landscaper when clients would use the common name for a plant. That's why nurseries sell them by the latin name with genus and species in it, no guessing there!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jbraun said:


> My guess is this is a Catalpa speciosa or Northern Catalpa, as oppossed to Catalpa bignonioides or Southern Catalpa. Since Brad Bee is in Al he may see both species in his area but Harley who is in Illinois will probably only sees Catalpa speciosa. Paulowina does have larger leaves and some pink/purple in the flower.
> 
> This discussion used to drive me nuts as a landscaper when clients would use the common name for a plant. That's why nurseries sell them by the latin name with genus and species in it, no guessing there!



Correct we only have Northern hear that I'm aware of, and it was done almost 2 weeks ago. Very Beautifull in full bloom though, and I love the worms for bass fishing. All around pretty neat tree.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

The "catalpa" trees in Champaign County have huge leaves and white blossoms. 
Some of the beeks are growing them from seeds. There is a section in Urbana, Illinois (Champaign's twin-city) that has quite a few very large catalpa trees. Only have one type here I think.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Catalpa, also known as Catawba here in Ar.
I have two large ones that have yet to bloom. I hope they are Ok.

Alex


----------

